# The Universal Tip



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

Being a old timer and can remember the old timers telling me that the first tip ever made was a 621. Sprayman did everything airless with it. You just adjusted the pressure the best you could. That's right 40-50 years ago thats the way it was.

After the manufactures started making more and more tips the 517 became the
what us younger guys call the universal tip of the 70's and 80's.

When the 90's came around and Big Brother aka EPA started regulating coatings manufactures with more and more VOC compliant paints viscosity's changed and the "buzz term" learning curve became part of the painters jargon so has the spray tips that they use everyday.

I would like to just through it out there what I think is the universal tip today
and would like to get the members thoughts on what they think it is.

414 would be my choice, I know there is just a few that make it single orifice so I will fudge a little and say 413-515.

I could step on ANY job 15-20 years ago with 6 tips and handle anything. 011-021. It's just not the same today.

Discuss


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

Portland compressor ranks these 15 Graco tips as their best sellers.
1. RAC V 517 
2. RAC V 515
3. RAC X 310 FFT
4. RAC V 411
5. RAC V 413
6. RAC X 515
7. RAC V 415
8. RAC V 311
9. RAC X 517
10. Rac X 410 FFT
11. RAC V 211
12. RAC X 210 FFT
13. RAC X 415
14. RAC X 312 FFT
15. RAC X 412 FFT

After 30 years of being in the industry it's amazing to have witnessed the change in materials, equipment and trends that have evolved and where it is headed.

I think about what we used yesterday, what we are using today and how much it will change in the next decade. Technology is ever changing. I can still remember when we had this equipment and that material. Now the choices are endless.

If you would have shown me the list of tips above 20 years ago. I would have some things stay the same while other things are always changing. Biggest things have been for health, safety and environment.

I believe everyone involved have played a vital role in raising the bar in our industry.


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

robladd said:


> Portland compressor ranks these 15 Graco tips as their best sellers.
> 1. RAC V 517
> 2. RAC V 515
> 3. RAC X 310 FFT
> ...


How bout the nonrevrsable tips......my blood boils just thinking about them.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh yea...the flat tips were a pain in the a$$. We would still reverse them,screw the head back on & try to blow em out. You always needed a safety pin or a wire from your wire brush.


----------



## Mr. Milola (Jun 21, 2012)

aaron61 said:


> Oh yea...the flat tips were a pain in the a$$. We would still reverse them,screw the head back on & try to blow em out. You always needed a safety pin or a wire from your wire brush.


The 517 reversible that came with my sprayer eventually blew out, I switched to flat tips which worked for a little bit, but I keep getting spatter. I don't have any prefilters, just the gun filter. You think it's bad filtration, wrong size tip, or wtf am I doing wrong? I finished my last job by switching back to my blown out reversible and making it work.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

Mr. Milola said:


> The 517 reversible that came with my sprayer eventually blew out, I switched to flat tips which worked for a little bit, but I keep getting spatter. I don't have any prefilters, just the gun filter. You think it's bad filtration, wrong size tip, or wtf am I doing wrong? I finished my last job by switching back to my blown out reversible and making it work.


Are you using a flat tip washer behind the flat tip?


----------



## Mr. Milola (Jun 21, 2012)

robladd said:


> Are you using a flat tip washer behind the flat tip?


I was using a plastic washer supplied by the BM store where I got the flat tips. Could it be the washer isn't the same diameter as the tip? Maybe it's just a cheap tip rig, I think I got it on clearance.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Didn't know anyone still used flat tips


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

Mr. Milola said:


> I was using a plastic washer supplied by the BM store where I got the flat tips. Could it be the washer isn't the same diameter as the tip? Maybe it's just a cheap tip rig, I think I got it on clearance.


Tip should fit the retainer nut or nozzle housing snug. The washer goes between back of the tip and diffuser. The washer should also be snug also.

Bad washer do exactly what your explaining.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Any of you guys use the old Titan adjustable tip?


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> Any of you guys use the old Titan adjustable tip?


Oh ya. They came on all the campbell hausfeld
guns. All steel housing that you couldn't take apart. Had a dial on the side I think they went from .011-.019.

Work that brings back some memories. How about the Graco Fine Finish Flat Tips. They are long and black and you can replace the pre orifice or take it out.

We would shoot clears with the pre orifice in and take them out for paint. I remember they were 65 bucks 25 years ago and they still make it.


----------

